# Feather Loss



## SixFamily84 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello,

My 10 month old female Buddi has started losing feathers again. We think she has already gone through her first molt since she lost a significant amount of feathers from all over her body and regrew new ones a couple months back. Now she is losing feathers again! It's only been a couple months since she finished growing in new pin feathers. This time she has mainly been losing her wing feathers and has even lost a brand new long flight feather. Is this normal to molt so often? I read online that cockatiels are in a continuous state of molt year round and that wing feathers will fall out at different times than the rest of the body. I'm just worried because she has lost a new flight feather that she recently grewn in. She has lost a total on 7 wing feathers in about 3 days 3 of them being clipped flight wings. Is this something we should worry about or is losing wing feathers this often normal? Thanks!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it does happen this way. dally will molt for a week very heavily and then stop. then picks up the following week. she hasnt molted in about a month and shes just started back up again. 

tsuka has lost the new flight feather here and there.... it happens i guess. if she keeps losing the same feathers though like that, id take her to the vet just to be sure theres nothing wrong. as for the new feathers, it is POSSIBLE that she could be plucking.... have you seen her lose them or have they magically appeared when you returned? could be plucking if thats the case.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky had a molt then stopped for 2 weeks then iv noticed she lost 4 wing feathers and a tail feather this was 2 - 3 days ago and iv seen nothing since then well maybe a tiny feather but thats all


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds that are kept outdoors in places with distinct seasons tend to molt at specific times of year. Birds that are kept indoors have fairly steady "weather" all year long, and frequently have a series of small molts throughout the year instead of one big molt once or twice a year.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Birds that are kept outdoors in places with distinct seasons tend to molt at specific times of year. Birds that are kept indoors have fairly steady "weather" all year long, and frequently have a series of small molts throughout the year instead of one big molt once or twice a year.


Thats another think iv learned for today so thankyou


----------



## SixFamily84 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone  I just worry about her a lot since we got our new baby Odie. I don't want her to be stressed out. I'm not sure that it's plucking because she will be in mid flight and lose a couple wing feathers here and there. As for flight feathers, she has lost one new long one that she grew in a couple months ago and 2 clipped baby feathers.


----------

